
Here are your Crunchies 2010 Finalists - johns
http://crunchies2010.techcrunch.com/2011/01/sound-the-trumpets-here-are-your-crunchies-2010-finalists/
======
jdp23
angel of the year: 6 guys, no women

VC of the year: 6 guys, no women

founder of the year: 5 1/2 guys, 1/2 woman (Julia Hartz, co-founder of
Eventbrite with Kevin)

CEO of the year: 5 guys, no women

